# Rezon_8's Stuff



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Hitachi 42PD8800TA Plasma
Denon AVR-3806 Amp
Denon DVD 1920
Yamaha CDC-775 CD Player
Yamaha KX-W321 Dual Cassette Deck (Yes I still have one) 
Richter Excalibur x 2 Mains
Richter Unicorn x 2 Centres
Richter Dragon MkII x 2 Rears (A)
Richter Wizards MkII x 2 Rears (B)
Richter Hydra x 2 Back Surround
SVS PB12 Plus 2 Subwoofer
One very cramped lounge room
One very understanding Wife (Bigger bass freak than I am)

Hope to build a dedicated room for movies start of 2007.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well it's good to have an understanding wife.

How do you like that 3806? I really like mine... it's working more as a pre-pro for me but I like the features.

Hey... another PB12-Plus/2 owner... :T

Building that HT room will be fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Hi Sonnie
Yes, an understanding Wife is a big plus. The 3806 is a great amp, only had it a couple of months. Still playing with all the settings.

Used to have a Yamaha DSP-A1, started doing strange things with the display. Had it checked out, found over 30 dry/cracked solder joints. Would have cost over $1200 (AUD) just for the display alone (not including installation and repair).

Only had the SVS for about 2 weeks. A local guy has just started selling them here. What a sub. Had a demo session at his place, bought one on the spot. Was looking in the 2k - 4k price range, and nothing came close or went as low.


----------

